# Vumetro 21 leds



## akipresente (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola foreros!

Navegando por youtube encontre esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJaT6XuPjLk

Llevo ya varios dias buscando algo parecido, pero no doy con nada. Sabeis como se llaman este tipo de vumetros? Por que no me parece que valla cada lado para un canal... Mas bien yo creo que el led RGB está siempre encendido y los restantes se mueven a la vez.

Gracias


----------



## palomo (Nov 24, 2009)

HO ""yea"" musica Electronica me llegaste al alma con ese pequeño tema asi que por eso te voy a ayudar,  es un Vumetro comun y corriente no tiene nada de extraordinario unicamente que es doble o sea estereo, tiene led's de alto brillo en los primeros 7 mediciones, y el LED's que esta en medio es un secuencial de 4 tonos, este ya esta programado para esa funcion y no es muy dificil de conseguirlo, ayudate con el buscador hay varios modelos de Vumetros donde puedes escojer el que mas se adapte a tus necesidades y el LED's RGB buscalo en cualquier casa de electronica son muy comunes. 

Y lo ultimo que vi es que el vumetro no esta conectado en estereo mas bien en mono, ya que el ensendido de las barras es muy parejas no se aprecia efecto estereo.

Saludos.


----------



## martinn2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola akipresente en la página pablin hay un vúmetro de 12 LEDS tendrías que hacer dos de esos. Lo malo es que lleva un un integrado específico (UAA180) para esto , que en mi ciudad no lo consigo  si te interesa aca esta el link:

```
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm
```


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 24, 2009)

podes usar dos lm3924 que controlan 12 led`s


----------



## akipresente (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok. Muchas gracias a todos. Haber que encuentro por hay...

Saludos.


----------



## washimosfet (Mar 25, 2010)

encontre un circuito doble de 21 leds se concetan dos lm3916(escala logaritmica) en cascada y con leds rgb aca dejo el link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vu-meter-60-db-rango-12141/


----------



## akipresente (Mar 28, 2010)

Muchas gracias washimosfet.

Aunque parezca mentira, todavía sigo dandole vueltas a los del vumetro. Haber si me llegan ya las vacaciones...


----------



## washimosfet (Abr 5, 2010)

jejeje yo tambien estoy haciendo un par de vumetros el dia de mañana me pongo manos a la obra y si logro que creo que si lo lograré subo el ci y lo comparto jejeje


----------



## akipresente (Abr 7, 2010)

Gracias washimosfet, esperando estaremos 

Un saludo!


----------

